# Alberta Aviation Museum Airfest



## Catch22 (Jun 26, 2011)

Well, sadly today will be the last Airfest here, as they will be closing the airport that the museum is at. No flying exhibits, but some stuff will be flying in, such as the Sabre from Vintage Wings Hawk One, but otherwise I'm not sure what will be in attendance, but in the past there's been a CF-18 and a P-51. They're claiming it will be their best ever, so I guess we'll see!

Btw, the museum is safe as the hangar it's in is a Heritage Site as it's actually from WWII.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jun 26, 2011)

That stinks! If you go post lots of pics!


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 26, 2011)

Real shame to hear it is the last one. Hope you get some good pictures.


----------



## Catch22 (Jun 26, 2011)

Well, didn't get that many pictures as there wasn't that much there of interest. The Sabre wasn't even there this morning. We went for lunch, phoned to see if it was there, and just missed it landing, but we got to see it and I got a decent number of photos of it. Only thing I got photos of otherwise was the Mosquito that's there. I'll post some later. Man that Sabre was a beauty!


----------



## Crimea_River (Jun 26, 2011)

Looking forward to them Cory.


----------



## pbfoot (Jun 26, 2011)

Been waiting for you to grab some pics of that Mossie only fitting its in Edmonton as 418 Sqn which i nelieve was highest scoring intruder Sqn is City of Edmonton Sqn


----------



## Crimea_River (Jun 26, 2011)

Word has it the Mossie that's all dissassembled in Calgary will be heading up that way for restoration.


----------



## Catch22 (Jun 26, 2011)

That'd be neat to see Andy, I hope it comes up! They're currently doing a B-25 in 418 markings (why I didn't grab shots is because it was horribly dark), that looks like it's almost done. Maybe once that's finished? The Mosquito was originally a bomber but they changed the nose on it. Apparently the cockpit is still basically a bomber's, so it has the wrong control column etc, and the bomb bay hasn't been split. But except only under close scrutiny it looks right. It's actually in the markings that I plan on building my kit in.

And you're right Neil, they were.

Had ball hockey so hopefully some soonish!


----------



## Catch22 (Jun 27, 2011)

Here are the decent shots I got of the Sabre. There were a lot of people so it was tricky. Apparently this particular Sabre was sent with the first tour of RCAF Sabres to Europe, and was also later used as the training aircraft for the Golden Hawks aerobatics team. On Canada Day it will be taking off from the airport here and will be doing an aerobatics routine over the Edmonton Garrison, so you bet I'll be there!


----------



## pbfoot (Jun 27, 2011)

I believe your Mossie was flown as a aerial survey aircraft post war by Spartan , a good story on the aircraft post war and if IRC was written by Wendell Philips in his book Whiskey Papa , its a great read . He's the guy that added oversize tires to Piper Cubs and lots of info on P38's and Mossies


----------



## Crimea_River (Jun 27, 2011)

Good shots Cory!


----------



## Airframes (Jun 27, 2011)

great pics Cory.


----------



## Catch22 (Jun 27, 2011)

Thanks guys!

Hmm, interesting info Neil, I'll have to keep an eye out for that book, thanks!

Here's what I got of the Mosquito. VERY dark in there, so they're not fantastic. Some of these are just area's that I wanted to see in regards to the model I'll be building.


----------



## Crimea_River (Jun 27, 2011)

great stuff!


----------



## Catch22 (Jun 27, 2011)

Thanks Andy.


----------



## Airframes (Jun 27, 2011)

Good pics and nice Mossie Cory.


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 27, 2011)

Good shots Cory!


----------



## Catch22 (Jun 27, 2011)

Thanks guys!


----------

